# Top 50 CB Posters



## derekleffew (Dec 15, 2007)

The results are in, read 'em and weep. This is what happens when Derek gets bored because there's no new posts. At the other end of the spectrum: of our 1338 registered members, almost 800 have less than 10 posts. Of those 800, 300 have only one post. Maybe in January we could have a membership drive? And I promise not to scare away anyone again, intentionally.

<Gafftaper, now you should have a better idea of whom to target in your 3.0 campaign, but wait until January, okay?>


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 15, 2007)

Ship wins, are we surprised?


Yay I'm 34!!! I was honorably beaten by many other "usuals".


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 15, 2007)

In case anyone is wondering where his/her life went...


----------



## Raktor (Dec 15, 2007)

I still have my life.  I think I may keep it that way... for a while.


----------



## len (Dec 15, 2007)

And here's one more. Nyah.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 15, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> In case anyone is wondering where his/her life went...



You had to point out the obvious didn't you!


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 15, 2007)

you *sniff* left me out.... why? *sniff* I have more average posts per day than DVS dave and yet im not on the list! *sniff* how dare you*sniff*


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry, PadawanGeek, no offense intended. The "Posts Per Day" is taken from the "Top 50" so indeed may not be accurate across all 1338 members. Trust me, in a few month's time, you'll be right up there. I don't even recognize about 10 of the names on the list. I predict avkid will pull in front of ship soon, for example.


----------



## avkid (Dec 15, 2007)

Derek, what program did you use to make those charts?

I have yet to unlock the supposed "magic" of Excel 2004.
(Office 98 was the best one)


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 15, 2007)

Microsoft® Excel® 2004 for Mac. Although there's nothing that any version of Excel couldn't do. I've used Excel for years, use it for everything. I've done light plots with it, and use it for Hook-Ups and Instrument Schedules and the like. It's faster for me than Lightwright, but does take much manipulation to make the output "pretty."


----------



## avkid (Dec 15, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> It's faster for me than Lightwright, but does take much manipulation to make the output "pretty."


That's my problem in a nut shell, they always look like typical ugly B+W graphs.


----------



## Van (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm afraid of those lists, really, really, afraid. I think it's time I admit I have a problem.

< at least I only have one, and it's a small problem>


----------



## Footer (Dec 15, 2007)

Van said:


> I'm afraid of those lists, really, really, afraid. I think it's time I admit I have a problem.
> < at least I only have one, and it's a small problem>



Well, it could be worse, you could think of it as we have two threads running right now that are both about how many posts we have, added to that we are still posting to them with really nothing new to say except.. yep... now... back to kids trying to redo their HVAC system under their administrators nose...


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 15, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> Sorry, PadawanGeek, no offense intended.



none taken.. just jokin around


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 15, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> Well, it could be worse, you could think of it as we have two threads running right now that are both about how many posts we have, added to that we are still posting to them with really nothing new to say except.. yep... now... back to kids trying to redo their HVAC system under their administrators nose...



....Yep...


----------



## Raktor (Dec 15, 2007)

Van said:


> < at least I only have one, and it's a small problem>



Hmm. Since this is meant to be a family orientated forum, I think I won't make a comment. I'll just subtly hint...


----------



## propmonkey (Dec 16, 2007)

17th...im starting to get back on here more.


----------



## Grog12 (Dec 16, 2007)

Riding the middle baby....man I should just start making some insightful posts for a change.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, you know, this is where I come when I get bored. Once I have read all the new posts, then I get really bored. It's so exciting.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 16, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> Well, you know, this is where I come when I get bored. Once I have read all the new posts, then I get really bored. It's so exciting.


And that's when you either think of something to start a thread about or go to sleep...


----------



## jonhirsh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmm.... yah i could have done with out this information... 

Going back to my holiday now. 
Bye boys and girls. 
JH


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 17, 2007)

oh yeah 15th baby, not to shabby


----------



## Van (Dec 17, 2007)

Raktor said:


> Hmm. Since this is meant to be a family orientated forum, I think I won't make a comment. I'll just subtly hint...


 

charcoaldabs said:


> I think we've seen a story like this once before, so I'd politely advise that you just come out and say that *Van* secretly loves Duct Tape. Kapeesh? :neutral:


 
Now I don't know whether to be frightened, offended or amused. 


I'll settle for amused


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 18, 2007)

the time is drawing so close

Join Date: Aug 2005
Location: Melboune, Australia
Posts: 999
Thanks: 57
Thanked 6 Times in 6 Posts 

only one more post to go


----------

